# Photos starting to come in from Marty's 2009 Battery Powered Steam up.



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I wasn't aware that JJ had an SD-70. 










Caption on the image.... "Stopped Piggyback" Just wonder what happened to the containers on the 2 well cars the SD-70 is sitting on????? 

Looks like it might have exploded them.







Hope those containers didn't have any G Gauge trains from China in them....


----------



## lkydvl (Jan 2, 2008)

OOOpsss! That could ruin someone's "safe driving" record!


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well Here I was stopped for a ligitament red light and who do you know comes Plowing in to my donkey end but that famous photographer we all know and love. He was probable Tex messenging. Thats that only other thing he does well since he is all thumbs anyway


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, anyone arriving on Thrusday will get the oppertunity to 









ballast the lines.....


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Marty, that is my most favorite thing to do, Too bad I won't be there. Take pictures. 
Paul


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 17 Sep 2009 05:45 PM 
Ok, anyone arriving on Thrusday will get the oppertunity to 









ballast the lines..... Boy, that's sure a chicken grit way to treat your guests...









Have phun kidz!!!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty.... JJ and I are going to visit Richard Snyder's layout first thing Thursday morning. Should be back at your place about noon. Then we can help with ballast.

Maybe I can send Kay out about 6 on Thursday to start. 

Oh... I've just been told............. NO, not on your life.... sigh....


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are all the ballast cars that you built? Could use them to hall out the grit.







Later RJD


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

With my secret formula for ballast I have not had to ballast my layout in over 5 years. I just don't remember how to do it


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Larry dropped by today, his first mistake was,asking what he could do? 
I told him how fun ballasting was.. 









When Larry got to the 250-280 pounds of ballast ,he asked, now when is this fun suppose to start in???


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Marty, you work these guys too hard.........


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Larry Larry Larry. Didn't you ever hear what the Native Americans say........"Pale Toung speak with forked face"


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty just loves to sucker folks in.







. Later RJD


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

A few of Saturday's images..........

My 2 to MU'ed C&S Moguls pulling a mixed consist on an early morning run on the High Line....










The MLS Motley group for 2009........ The Group is getting bigger all the time...










Then we added even more folks........ 










A bit of a sad note.... It was reported that some damage occurred during the unloading of Dan Patterson's scratch built cattle cars. It seems that wife, Hurricane Rita (by nickname) stepped squarely on the car. The image below records the damage....... 










Then it was time for the banquet..... Our host, Marty in his "formal garb" setting out the door prizes donated by a number of gracious donors....










The Banquet group.... 82 in number this year..... 










The St. Louis group enjoying the meal.......










Marty helping Carrie with the door prize drawing...










Michael Barnes was the winner of an AMS 20.3 C&S gondola........










Tomorrow is another day of trains, trains, trains..........


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots Stan.
Thanks for sharing. Keep them coming


----------



## Tim T (Sep 27, 2009)

Looks like you folks are having FUN, FUN, FUN.

I love Marty's Tuxedo shirt, really in character.

The 6th picture:
This man in bottom left, really gets into Character, very funny costume.

He looks Just LIKE Willie Nelson, or the King of HOBO'S, Boxcar Willie.

I love his hat & leather vest, his costume is a RIOT.

I'll bet he is a fun person, and gets ALOT of laughs.

Thanks for the pictures, please post more.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Tim T on 26 Sep 2009 11:33 PM 

...The 6th picture:
This man in bottom left, really gets into Character, very funny costume.

He looks Just LIKE Willie Nelson, or the King of HOBO'S, Boxcar Willie.

I love his hat & leather vest, his costume is a RIOT.

I'll bet he is a fun person, and gets ALOT of laughs...

JJ's gonna say...."Costume...that is no stinking costume. That's just me."....and it is. And...as to being funny, you ain't lived till he tells one of his stories...especially the one about his "lawn mower". Your belly hurts for an hour.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Stan. 

Have fun for all of us that can't make it.


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

I took around 500 photos yesterday, but I'll post some highlights. JJ will get his own "highlights" post. 

North Table Creek Garden Railroad 


















A very busy terminal. 


















I decided to start out rail fanning at the double arch bridge. 



























Waiting in the yard. 


















Running the high line. 









Bumble Bee 









Bumble Bee 









Double heading B&M GP 









Crossing the bridge. 









The daylight GS-4 made it out of the roundhouse. 


















It's a big bridge. 









The length a passenger train should be. 









With towns planted around the layout, we could have had an operating session. 




































Not all the derailments were JJ's (just most of them) 


















Who had to crawl in here? 




































Stay tuned for part 2: JJ and the troublesome train... -Adam


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice job with the pictures, keep um comin..


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great Pictures guy's keep em coming!! Sorry I could not be there to do a "live" broadcast right from Marty's I'll shoot for next year. I finally got out into my back yard to try out the upgraded equipment, and it all worked flawlessly, even the camcorder streamed video, and panned and zoomed perfectly. So if Marty has high speed internet down there which I think he does, this would have been great to do the show from there over a couple of days and different times, and be able to give the guy's who didn't make it a great show and interview all the "famous people" down there you too JJ Hah lol. The Regal from West Ne.


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

JJ and the troublesome train. 

I appreciate JJ letting me follow him around taking pictures of his twenty one car train. While there were some mishaps, it actually ran okay most of the time. The trucks on the blue container cars kept derailing, so he had to replace them. 

Whatcha putting together there JJ? 









Oh I see! A couple container cars. 









Sure, lets see if they can go right up the high line! 









Nope. 









Are those container cars way in the background part of YOUR train? 









Good lord, I think so. 


















Well it's still going! 









...and going. 









Hmm, seems to have stopped in this tunnel. 









No worries, the batteries died! 









I'm standing at the front of the train, can you see the blue box car at the end of the train? 









New batteries, rolling again. Can anyone spot the "Australian loaded" container? 


















JJ, is that your train parked in the siding again? 









Why I do believe it is! 









Now I'm sure of it. 









JJ wandered away so his train decided to stop on the mainline so I could take a picture. 


















Uh oh, headed up the highline again. 









"JJ, there is a stopped train up here...JJ STOP YOUR TRAIN...JJ! STOP!!!" 



























The train successfully makes it around one lap, and almost without incident! (just one emergency stop) 









I dont know which bridge shot I like best, so here are the top four. 




































JJ didn't want to wait for others to enter the main line. 









Here is JJ's train pulling in on track 3. The train was too long to fit in the shed, so 1/3rd of it had to be uncoupled and parked in the round house. 










JJ is a great guy, and had some nice trains (all used as I found out). If you push your train to the limits, something is bound to go wrong, but the train looks so much better in the process. He drove all the way from Arizona to come play with trains, which is serious dedication! 

Sorry I didn't say goodbye, I had to get back to real life, and I knew I still had an hour and a half to drive. Thank you for letting me follow you around and take pictures, it was fun. I foolishly didn't bring anything to run, so is spent the day rail fanning, taking photographs. I have more pictures of your train if you would like to see them. Let me know. 


Thank you Marty for hosting this great event! I had a blast, and next year I will have to bring a train to run! Thank you to everyone else who helped with the event and kept the wheels down, boiler up!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Adam 

Thank you


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

On the 22nd picture down with engine coming out of tunnel portal on right side!! HEY! where's the maid need to dust off layout and keep pristine, can't have cobweb's clouding up the layout or pictures let alone biting JJ or one of the participants in the you know what right????? HAH LOL The Regal wish i was there too dang it!! Course if I was there then JJ would be left alone and you guys would pick on me for mistakes and foul ups huh!! HAH


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam, 
Thanks for the great pics(post more-we never have enough!) from someone who wished he could attend. 
You've given a perspective to Marty's layout I have never seen in following it all these years on MLS! 

Looks like you had a good time, even without your own train to run! 

Planning on meeting you and the MLS gang next year.


----------



## Mike O (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys, 

Those are great pictures. Thanks. I hope JJ had a camera. 

Mike


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pix Adam. Sure had a great time there. I'm trying to do a video right now, will try to post a few of my pix soon.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Senek brought his awesome cab forward build.



















It is so nice having a two track bridge.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Thank you Adam for all the beautiful pictures you took. 

The train in the photos was 21 cars long. I was runing on RIDGID 18 volt 3 amphr Litheum Ion batteries and the old Arisot 2 chanel track side. Pulling that long train I ran for about 2 to 2.5 hrs with 30 minute recharge. 
The containre cars had my BEARINS FOR A BUCK roller bearings in Ariso Trucks. They were a marked improvemtn over last year with no bearings. 

I had a big problem with my SD-45's Whcih I will go into in another thread.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry, Rons engine is so cool the weathering is AWSOME....


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

My pleasure JJ, I love to take pictures. Thank you for letting me follow you around. 


I will have a video up on YouTube shortly (currently uploading). I'll post a link when it is finished.


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

Video: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnWzZ0KDnF0


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video Adam.


----------



## sheepdog (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice video! Thanks for sharing.

Craig


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Great images, Adam. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video Adam , good work .


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Where are all the modern Deisel units?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nobody likes new diesel.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

O.K. can someone tell us about this nice looking engine that you tried to sneak by us.



















Sean


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

That would be Jim Carter's (pimanjc here) new scratch-built M190. Sante Fe ran bunches of these kind of "engines" for years on their lines in the Southwest. It's a 900 HP diesel engine and mail/baggage car all in one...and usually pulled two passenger cars as I recall. Here's the real deal http://www.calcoastrails.com/cgi/photo_show.php?id=1302


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim had a neat build log he had printed off on that. He did one great job!


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

I have another photo of the engine that I'll have to upload tonight, and more photos of trains too! 


Meanwhile, here is Marty's operating rotary snowplow.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 28 Sep 2009 10:11 AM 
That would be Jim Carter's (pimanjc here) new scratch-built M190. Sante Fe ran bunches of these kind of "engines" for years on their lines in the Southwest. It's a 900 HP diesel engine and mail/baggage car all in one...and usually pulled two passenger cars as I recall. Here's the real deal http://www.calcoastrails.com/cgi/photo_show.php?id=1302 






*Tks Mike for the post on the M190.. I remember in 1947 in Waldo Kc. when i was a kid and seen it coming in to town once a day while visiting my Grandma with my Folks on a vacation after the war.. Never found the photo of it anywhere for yrs.. I was believing I never really seen on but then you found it. Tks Mike. and That's brings back memory's and is a great model of it at Martys.. Noel







*


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Also......... Tks for all of the Photos and the Video.. That great...


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

Okay, here is my B-roll footage. 
































































The passenger train was wet most of the day. 









Heavy load 

























































































































































Double Crossover 




































The kitbash. 









Turbine 


























































































The Koi Pond.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Adam, Awsome picture man. Marty is my hero again the layout looks great and the photos you took were well.... OFF THE HOOK nice job.. AND Marty you did good nice job







looks great maybe next year I will attend but you need to electrofy HE HE HE........ BATTERY POWER WHATS THAT HE HE HE


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 06:59 PM 
SNIP ......BATTERY POWER WHATS THAT HE HE HE





















The solution to track power problems.
Just ask the 100+ people that attended.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Sep 2009 08:01 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 06:59 PM 
SNIP ......BATTERY POWER WHATS THAT HE HE HE





















The solution to track power problems.
Just ask the 100+ people that attended.










HE HE HE your alrite Tony no matter what the track powered guys say about you.........he he he JUST A joke dont get excided he he he you DA man whan it comes to Battery power..... OOOO and i think it was only 80, Plus another 150 track powered guys that couldnt run HE HE HE just Kidden But it does look as if eveyone had a great time...... EVEN THE ARISTO GUYS...........


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Adam, great pictures & great coverage, just a FYI max posted image width is 800 pixels.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some more shots from the weekend:

Carrie and Patsy were discussing door prizes for the banquet.


















C'mon Marty, we see ya!









Okay JJ, here's the proof that the paparazzi don't just pick on you! (Note the small accident and who was driving...)









It just doesn't get better than this!









Hmmm........it _would_ have to derail INSIDE the terminal!!!









Marty, your layout is looking _fantastic!!_









This was just a sweet shot....









I had a chance to enjoy some night runs this year with my K-27 and D&RGW consist:









This event gave me a chance to try out the new battery powered lighting in my AMS cars









I want to thank Marty and Carrie (obviously) for everything that they have done but I would also like to take a second to thank those people who helped get the layout ready. One person in particular is Bubba! I understand that he helped Marty out a bunch by doing a _lot_ of weeding (and that is a thankless job!!) over a period of weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

Oops, sorry guys! Whos the poor sap that had to go in and edit my html?


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Sean,
I just posted a bunch of new photos of the M-190 here: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...spx#123775 


Mike,
Thanks for filling in some info about the M-190. It was a one of a kind loco in 1-1. I tried to replicate it as best I could.

JimC.


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim outstanding job on the M-190. I would of loved to see one of those when I was a kid! I loved watching the Blue Bird's "B&M" pulling long freights in Mass.when I was a little younger. The M-190 looks awesome in all of the pics. Thanks for sharing with every one. Sean


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 08:10 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Sep 2009 08:01 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 06:59 PM 
SNIP ......BATTERY POWER WHATS THAT HE HE HE





















The solution to track power problems.
Just ask the 100+ people that attended.











HE HE HE your alrite Tony no matter what the track powered guys say about you.........he he he JUST A joke dont get excided he he he you DA man whan it comes to Battery power..... OOOO and i think it was only 80, Plus another 150 track powered guys that couldnt run HE HE HE just Kidden But it does look as if eveyone had a great time...... EVEN THE ARISTO GUYS........... 
It's ok guy's Nick will eventually see the light so to speak someday Hah LOL If he ever does he will never tell us anyways!!I like the advantage to go lektricity, dcs,and battery on different days that I choose!! Hah The Regal


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow what an event and what a layout. I didn't realize how extensive Marty's empire is-amazing!! 
Dave


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Awsome pics guys. 

And Marty your layout looks awsome too. 

Hope to make it there someday 

Randy


----------



## AyTrane (Sep 10, 2009)

Well, I hope you guys got to see my photos, as you all exceeded my bandwidth limit for the month (600 views per picture on this forum!). They should be back up in a month?


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll throw a couple of my favorites out here as well....



























Even the kids had a great time on Marty's hillside!!

















As always, had a great time and loved the trains and the additions Marty has added! Simply the best around!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AyTrane on 30 Sep 2009 09:42 AM 
Well, I hope you guys got to see my photos, as you all exceeded my bandwidth limit for the month (600 views per picture on this forum!). They should be back up in a month? Adam

You might want to think about upgrading to a MLS 1st Class membership where you can store your pictures on the MLS server and then not have to worry about that bandwidth thing.

What is 1st Class Membership[/b]


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Somebody's photobucket has run out of bandwidth


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This last weekend at Marty's, while running a "San Juan Special" with D&RGW #463 we happened upon a rare occasion: _two_ K-27's running together _by coincidence! _(This was a totally unscripted happenstance and called for some pics!) RGS #455 and #463 ran parallel for about 50 ft. before diverging giving us a rare glimpse of narrow gauge action K-27 style!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool picture Steve, of the K's running side by side.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Nuts....the photos in photobook from AyTrane and Sean went into toast mode.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 08:10 PM 
Posted By TonyWalsham on 28 Sep 2009 08:01 PM 
Posted By Nicholas Savatgy on 28 Sep 2009 06:59 PM 
SNIP ......BATTERY POWER WHATS THAT HE HE HE





















The solution to track power problems.
Just ask the 100+ people that attended.












HE HE HE your alrite Tony no matter what the track powered guys say about you.........he he he JUST A joke dont get excided he he he you DA man whan it comes to Battery power..... OOOO and i think it was only 80, Plus another 150 track powered guys that couldnt run HE HE HE just Kidden But it does look as if eveyone had a great time...... EVEN THE ARISTO GUYS..

......... 
No Tony is not ALRITE!







.... He is half Left Just like all the rest of us. HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE







....Get it HE HE HE Half Left HE HE HE HE HE


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get it. (HE HE HE?) Oh wait..........okay, _now_ I see it! Hmmm.......heh heh....


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

URRRRRRRRUUUUMMMMM WHAT?


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Lady hurries into the train station and asks the first person she sees, "Young man, I'm in a hurry, which way to the train to Washington?". 

The fellow looks her up and down, and then slowly responds: "Just turn to the left and you'll be right." 

The lady says, "Don't be impertinent, young man!" 

So he says, "Okay, turn to the right and you'll be left."


----------

